# ETS2 mit Nvidia Geforce 9600 GT



## fLo547 (23. Januar 2015)

Hi,

ein Kumpel von mir meint gerade das er das Spiel Euro Truck Simulator 2 mit einer Geforce 9600 GT auf Maximalen Details in Full HD zockt. 

Aber ich glaube das nicht um ehrlich zu sein.

Reicht die genannte Graka wirklich aus um ETS überhaupt vernünftig zu zocken?

Danke 

-fLo


----------



## Typhalt (23. Januar 2015)

Nein, des Langt niemals. Das spiel braucht schon eine VIEL stärkere Karte um des auf MAX: flüssig zu spielen1


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht läuft es, aber sicher nicht gut - siehe zB auch hier ETS2 ruckelt EXTREM >.< - ETS2 - Fragen, Hilfe, Problemlösungen, Support - User helfen Usern - Trucksimulator24 - Die freundliche Trucksimulator Community rund um den Euro Truck Simulator 1/2, German Truck Simulator, 18 Wheels of Steel Reihe, Extreme   vlt - falls er 1GB Grafik_RAM hat - geht es etwas besser bei ihm, aber an sich ist die 9600 GT ja völlig veraltet und um Welten schwächer als eine aktuelle 100€-Karte


Wenn er aber nicht die 9600, sondern die neue 960 (GTX) hat, DANN stimmt es!


----------



## fLo547 (24. Januar 2015)

Ne laut GPU-Z Screen 9600GT. 617 MHz GPU Takt, 900 MHz Speichertakt und 1550 MHz Shadertakt.

Ich hab eine R7 265 und die packt das Game auf FHD mit Max Details ruckelfrei. Außer wenn ich Anti Aliasing hinzuschalte dann ruckelt er.

Aber Danke

-fLo


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2015)

Also, ich finde keine Tests mit so einer alten Karte im Vergleich zu neueren, aber die 9600 GT ist schwächer als die GTX 260, und im Vergleich zu der ist eine zB GTX 460 / 460 schon 50% schneller, und eine 260X ist nochmal 20% schneller, die R7 265 ja nochmal nen Tick besser. D.h. Deine R7 265 ist mind ca. 1,8 mal schneller als die GTX 260 und nochmal schneller als die 9600 GT ^^


----------



## fLo547 (30. Januar 2015)

Und was bräuchte ich mindestens um es in Full HD mit Max Details und aktiviertem AA zu zocken und aufzunehmen?

Reicht da schon ne AMD Radeon HD 7970 bzw AMD Radeon R9 280X?

Danke

-fLo


----------



## Herbboy (30. Januar 2015)

Also, ich weiß nicht, inwieweit die Karte bei der AUFNAHME auch wichtig ist - an sich ist das eher ein Problem der CPU und Festplatte, so weit ich weiß. Aber für aktuelle Games auf Full HD in Max und ich sag mal mind 30-40 FPS könnte eine R9 280X reichen, kann aber auch je nach Game nicht ganz reichen. Nicht vergessen: viele "max"-Details sind so beschaffen, dass man sie mit einer aktuellen Karte um die 200-250€ sehr gut spielen kann, aber manche Game-Entwickler wollen ein wenig "protzen" und machen den Max-Modus so anfordernd, dass der nur mit einer Top-Karte spielbar ist. und das, obwohl der Modus, der eine Stufe "schlechter" ist, beim Spielen eigentlich genau so aussieht. Nur per Lupe und Standbild siehst du da dann Unterschiede. Also nicht verrückt machen lassen von wegen "es muss auf max laufen".

Fakt ist aber, dass eine R9 290 an sich nur 40€ mehr kostet als die R9 280, dafür aber direkt 30% Leistung drauflegt UND 4GB RAM hat (280X: 3GB)


----------

